
Reducing the Intercom Messenger bundle size by 65% - efrafa
https://www.intercom.com/blog/reducing-intercom-messenger-bundle-size/
======
kylecordes
This is a well-written and informative post.

But if I were starting an Intercom-like product today, I would consider
Svelte, combined with careful use of utility libraries for the reasons
described in the post. It has an essential design well suited for adding
things like this to a page with minimum possible JS size.

(This isn’t a complaint though - I’m a huge fan of Angular, React, Vue, and
friends. As of mid-2019 these are very well-suited for applications that will
be the primary thing on the webpage. Angular has changes underway (“Ivy”) to
achieve great compiled output size reduction, I expect it will end up
competitive with Svelte while still keeping a very enterprise class features
that available as needed. The others may have similar strategic improvements
underway, I am not as aware there.)

